# Converting Yamaha 2-Str To Analog Gauges?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I recently bought a Cape Horn 21 with a Yamaha 200 two stroke that both of the Yamaha digital gauges are broken. The tach is barely visible with a large "ink stain" in the display. The speedometer is broken completely. I dont care about the speedo except that is has other functions built in that are not working.

I have never cared for the Yamaha digital gauges and have recently heard of people converting to analog gauges. Most of that is pretty self explanatory and would be installed just like any other boat. My question is this: What can I do to retain the warning alarm functions of the factory gauges? The oil low and engine temp alarms. I do not know if these are currently working with the broken gauges.

My next question is this: How do I know which Yamaha digital gauges to buy if I decide to go that route? And what would they run me? I see that there are several different model numbers for what looks like the same gauge. My gauges have no number on the front or back that I can see. I have very good access to the rear of the gauges, but see no markings.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What year and model is your Yamaha Outboard? On another note, do you have a chartplotter that is NMEA 2000 compatible?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

1996 Yamaha S200TXRU

As for the chartplotter... I think it is, but I dont think it does engine instrumentation. It is a Humminbird 798


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to many options on Yamaha analog gauges, white face or black face, the alarm functions are in the key switch not in the gauge, pull the kill lanyard out and attempt to start the engine, you should get an audible alarm. This confirms that the warning horn is working,


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I may be wrong but price....
$800 for the center one, $400 for each motor.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> I may be wrong but price....
> $800 for the center one, $400 for each motor.


huh? 

Single motor and there are two guages. One speedo, one tach...



Sequoiha said:


> Not to many options on Yamaha analog gauges, white face or black face, the alarm functions are in the key switch not in the gauge, pull the kill lanyard out and attempt to start the engine, you should get an audible alarm. This confirms that the warning horn is working,


Thanks Sequoiha. You are always a fountain of Yamaha knowledge. I dont know that I will use Yamaha analogs. I might get a set of Farias or something. Are my sender outputs on the motor going to match up or is this going to take some fiddling to get it to work?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, all the connections should be coming out of the main harness that attaches to the key switch, yellow= key on power (switched B+) , black = ground, blue = gauge lights, green = tach signal, white = fuel gauge from the gauge to the pink sending unit wire on the boat, if you hook the blue wire to the yellow wire the gauge lights will come on with the key reducing condisation ,


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. So from what I gather from you, I should just be able to buy a gauge set and hook it straight up without loosing any functionality or features. No muss, no fuss...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty much,


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I will not not run those fancy new york digital gages. give me some good analog teleflex gages and i'm good to go. I dont run resetable breakers either. Good ol round car fuses, only way to go.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Find a "Pro Series" analog Yamaha Tach and most will have the oil level indicators for the engine tank and remote tank. It should be plug and play. 
If you go with an aftermarket tach you can add your own low oil indicator lamps. The warning lights are always "HOT" and the tank switches provide a ground to complete the circuit to turn the lamps on.
Link: http://www.yamahaoutboardparts.com/forum2/oil-level-lamp-wiring-th17780.html

With an analog Speedometer you will loose the fuel level indication, but you can always install an aftermarket fuel gauge to the existing harness. I think it also has a high temp lamp and you could easily add a panel light for this function. All you have to do is find the temp sensor wire that is a ground and wire it to a dash mounted light. I didn't bother because the horn will sound anyway.
It's a a simple conversion when you figure out which wire does what, 1 hot and 3 grounds. I will attempt to scan the wiring schematic from my factory service manual or you can borrow it if you need to.

Pictured is the analog tach I installed.
All the lamps illuminate momentarily when Ignition is turned on to check system, then just the green if conditions are normal. 
It's not a bad idea to remove the sensor from the engine oil tank and test the alarms. Its a reed switch, a magnetic ring float on a brass rod. Moving the ring to the lower position should trigger the red lamp and warning horn. It also signals the remote pump to run and refill the engine tank so test it fast or you will have oil flowing out of the top of the engine tank! 

As Kenny previously stated, the warning horn at the Key switch should sound if you have a issue but its hard to determine if its an oil or overheat problem without oil level indicators. 

Some of the newer analog Tachs only have a low engine oil indicator and an engine high temp indicator. This set up will work fine also but you have to remember to check the oil level in the remote tank occasionally because there is no "Yellow" light to indicate the oil level is getting low. The "green" all is well light is not really needed at all. I average about 125 gallons of fuel before I need to add any oil and keep an extra gallon on the boat. Or better yet, fill the remote tank when ever you add fuel.
Yamaha's oiling system is extremely reliable even on the older engines like ours. I wouldn't convert a Yamaha to pre-mix like I did the VRO OMC engines I have ran and didn't trust. It's a pain in the ass and you eventually end up with an overdosed plug fowling engine running 25 to 1 oil ratio. Especially on a boat with a large fuel tank. So leave it hooked up as designed. 

Going analog saved me major $$$'s over trying to find obsolete LCD gauges that still have a display that works. I like the way they look better also. Study the wiring diagram and its easy. 
I bought my Tach off e-bay for 50 bucks.


----------

